# Now that we're older



## saltydog (Mar 18, 2021)

I know its very important for us older folks to stay mentally and physically active.

I’m interested in your tips on mental and physical fitness.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

On a daily basis to keep my mind from dulling, I play mental games.. word games, puzzles, riddles, maths etc... and my favourite word puzzles , cryptic crosswords

Physically where my body will allow me I walk..  I don't walk as much outside  as I did before our lockdown  and also because we have no leisure centres/gyms or pools open I can't exercise as  I would normally,  but to make up for that  I walk around the garden..or even just march on the spot in the kitchen while I'm waiting for a kettle to boil or in the bathroom while brushing my teeth . ..

I also watch Youtube Video exercises for seniors.. they take into consideration the way the body works after we get to a certain age and create specific exercises for them. I'm only in my 60's, and aside from a lower back problem and a bit of a problem knee I'm relatively fit, I can dance, run up and down stairs ( knee accepting) .. but because of my herniated discs I can't exercise as I did a few years ago, so those senior videos are very handy

ETA...further to that I'm up and down the stairs in my house about 30 times a day


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 18, 2021)

Good question saltydog. My Grandfather had worked most of his life, way past the given retirement age. He was a police officer until 1937, compulsory retired at fifty-five. He joined what was then called, The League of Commissionaires, a branch of the military for retired servicemen, a forerunner to today's security companies. He was retired from the Commissionaires at seventy-seven for his own safety.

A keen gardener, Grandfather not only kept his own garden immaculate but he did a few hours for a number of neighbours too. At the age of eighty-five a former police colleague told him that he shouldn't be doing all that labouring at his age, I'm sure that was meant as well intended advice, but it didn't work out like that. Grandfather gave up the gardening and retired to his armchair to wait for God.

He lived for another eleven years, sadly he didn't know much about the last ten. Without the incentive that work gave him he lost all motivation which caused him to lose the plot. Dementia set in and the big, warmhearted man that I knew was a shell of his former self. Grandfather's fate I shall do all I can to avoid. Work stimulates me, I shall keep going for as long as my body permits.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 18, 2021)

I dodge bullets in downtown Minneapolis.  Just kidding!!!! Anyway, I am always learning something new on either the guitar or piano.  I read a lot.  I do have to admit to not exercising so much since COVID-19.  Going for a walk with a mask on, well that is just demotivating.

Before COVID-19 and hopefully sooner than later as people get vaccinated, I can pick up where I left off, I taught English as a second language as well as computer and math skills to immigrant people as a volunteer through the local library system.

Also, I am frequently called on by people in our association to help them with their computers, smart phones, and other goodies.  Figuring out their problems does keep me thinking and keeps them up and running.

Tony


----------



## saltydog (Mar 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> On a daily basis to keep my mind from dulling, I play mental games.. word games, puzzles, riddles, maths etc... and my favourite word puzzles , cryptic crosswords
> 
> Physically where my body will allow me I walk..  I don't walk as much outside  as I did before our lockdown  and also because we have no leisure centres/gyms or pools open I can't exercise as  I would normally,  but to make up for that  I walk around the garden..or even just march on the spot in the kitchen while I'm waiting for a kettle to boil or in the bathroom while brushing my teeth . ..
> 
> ...


The stairs must be great exercise for you.  My knees aren't what they use to be.  I wear knee braces now when I'm working on a ladder. It sounds like you' re getting of lot of mental exercise as well.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 18, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Good question saltydog. My Grandfather had worked most of his life, way past the given retirement age. He was a police officer until 1937, compulsory retired at fifty-five. He joined what was then called, The League of Commissionaires, a branch of the military for retired servicemen, a forerunner to today's security companies. He was retired from the Commissionaires at seventy-seven for his own safety.
> 
> A keen gardener, Grandfather not only kept his own garden immaculate but he did a few hours for a number of neighbours too. At the age of eighty-five a former police colleague told him that he shouldn't be doing all that labouring at his age, I'm sure that was meant as well intended advice, but it didn't work out like that. Grandfather gave up the gardening and retired to his armchair to wait for God.
> 
> He lived for another eleven years, sadly he didn't know much about the last ten. Without the incentive that work gave him he lost all motivation which caused him to lose the plot. Dementia set in and the big, warmhearted man that I knew was a shell of his former self. Grandfather's fate I shall do all I can to avoid. Work stimulates me, I shall keep going for as long as my body permits.


My father had dementia the last 6 years of his life.  I try to stay mentally fit with reading and working online.


----------



## bowmore (Mar 18, 2021)

For mental exercise I do crossword puzzles and a tile game called Mahjong titans. I am also an avid reader, using my Kindle Fire.
 I am still working on restoring a switch engine, and I am a member of UFO (united Flying Octogenarians). 
To celebrate my 80th birthday, I piloted a WW2 P-51 fighter.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 18, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I dodge bullets in downtown Minneapolis.  Just kidding!!!! Anyway, I am always learning something new on either the guitar or piano.  I read a lot.  I do have to admit to not exercising so much since COVID-19.  Going for a walk with a mask on, well that is just demotivating.
> 
> Before COVID-19 and hopefully sooner than later as people get vaccinated, I can pick up where I left off, I taught English as a second language as well as computer and math skills to immigrant people as a volunteer through the local library system.
> 
> ...


At 72 I feel I'm slowing a bit.  It's becoming harder to do all the things I did 10 years ago.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 18, 2021)

saltydog said:


> At 72 I feel I'm slowing a bit.  It's becoming harder to do all the things I did 10 years ago.


It certainly helps to know I am not alone.   

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2021)

I love to read and do craft projects, embroidery, trying to learn to sew. Painting projects, and new recipes. 
In the summer I garden. 
I try to do everything that I could do when I was 40. I can accomplish most of it despite achy knees, it just takes me longer but I'll never give up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> On a daily basis to keep my mind from dulling, I play mental games.. word games, puzzles, riddles, maths etc... and my favourite word puzzles , cryptic crosswords
> 
> Physically where my body will allow me I walk..  I don't walk as much outside  as I did before our lockdown  and also because we have no leisure centres/gyms or pools open I can't exercise as  I would normally,  but to make up for that  I walk around the garden..or even just march on the spot in the kitchen while I'm waiting for a kettle to boil or in the bathroom while brushing my teeth . ..
> 
> ...


Me almost exactly...all except for the stairs, and I have a chin bar that snaps into (and off of) my bathroom doorway. I do cross-legged chin-ups on it and then I lower it so I can hang from my knees and do several torso-twists and then just hang there for 5 or 10 minutes to stretch my spine. Works wonders. Probably gets good blood flow to my brain, too.


----------



## Dana (Mar 18, 2021)

I play  tennis and I swim frequently...I love nature hikes, but that is not a daily thing usually at the weekends. I do some gym exercises in my home gym and I cycle when I can.

For mental stimulation, I work, as simple as that! It helps to be self employed, I answer only to myself .I have recently handed over the keys of one business to someone else and am pursuing an entirely different path. Right now however, I am having a very long holiday, enjoying my home etc. I meditate and do some yoga.

My motto is if you enjoy doing something, regardless of what it is, don't stop!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

I see a lot of people my age walking around the mall limping and that used to be me.  I had the first hip replacement in 2017 and the other one in 2019 and I'd hate to think where I'd be now if I hadn't gone ahead.  If anyone is thinking about it, please don't hesitate, go ahead and do it, the results are life changing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 18, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I see a lot of people my age walking around the mall limping and that used to be me.  I had the first hip replacement in 2017 and the other one in 2019 and I'd hate to think where I'd be now if I hadn't gone ahead.  If anyone is thinking about it, please don't hesitate, go ahead and do it, the results are life changing.


I've been trying to talk my son into a badly needed knee replacement. He just won't do it. He says he will eventually but I wish he wouldn't wait till _eventually_.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 18, 2021)

I read quite a bit and am about to start writing a new novel--kind of a present day, high-tech, murder mystery/thriller. Actually, it's one I started a few years ago, but it got put on a back burner when I took a break to do other things.

I probably should get more physical exercise but just don't have the motivation. Maybe I'll start running a little or something. Probably not. I used to play tennis, but tendonitis in my shoulders, a torn meniscus in my knee, and a cracked bone in my foot put an end to that. Tennis is hard on the body.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I've been trying to talk my son into a badly needed knee replacement. He just won't do it. He says he will eventually but I wish he wouldn't wait till _eventually_.


My son in law had his knee done and the wonderful result encouraged me to take the plunge.  It's a bit scary but worth it in the end.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I read quite a bit and am about to start writing a new novel--kind of a present day, high-tech, murder mystery/thriller. Actually, it's one I started a few years ago, but it got put on a back burner when I took a break to do other things.
> 
> I probably should get more physical exercise but just don't have the motivation. Maybe I'll start running a little or something. Probably not. I used to play tennis, but tendonitis in my shoulders, a torn meniscus in my knee, and a cracked bone in my foot put an end to that. Tennis is hard on the body.


I worry for my o/h... he  has a job where he sits, 80% of the time... yet he takes no exercise.. he won't even walk fast... I am constantly begging him to do something.._ anything _that will pass as exercise but he won't..


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 19, 2021)

To keep mentally fit I read, do crosswods and sudokus. I also do a lot of genealogical and historical research into my family which can be puzzling at times and am thinking about writing a family chronicle. 

I'm not as active physically as I probably should be. More than 50 years of using a manual wheelchair has taken its toll on my neck, shoulders and back causing pain and restricted movement. Swimming is more or less my only physical activity and it helps with the pain. Of course the local indoor pool has been closed for months and it's still too cold to swim in the pool at home or in the lake so my physical activity apart from wheeling myself around has been almost non existent. When the weather gets warmer I'll be able to use the pool or start swimming in the lake again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)

_"Put one foot in front of the other ..."_


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 19, 2021)

Walking, playing word games, reading, socializing


----------



## saltydog (Mar 19, 2021)

You’re all an inspiration. It’s a balmy 42 degrees this a.m. here in Northern California. I’m going to get ready and go out for a 2-mile walk.


----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2021)

For brain fog I stay waaaayy away from processed sugar...none! zero! nada! It works wonders
But if I falter then...um...where was I...what was I going to say...lost my train of thought...oh, nevermind


----------



## Jules (Mar 19, 2021)

Online bridge.  Reading; probably too much of that because it means I’m sitting too much.  

Daily walks.  I need more physical exercise.


----------



## 911 (Mar 19, 2021)

Keep challenging yourself, (but not behind the wheel.)


----------



## Irwin (Mar 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> For brain fog I stay waaaayy away from processed sugar...none! zero! nada! It works wonders
> But if I falter then...um...where was I...what was I going to say...lost my train of thought...oh, nevermind


I seem to crash hard after the initial sugar rush, which usually means falling asleep on the couch half-way through a movie. I guess my body is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 19, 2021)

First thing each morning, an hour walk with the dog. Every other day I split wood for an hour, then stack it
Today worked on two solar lights that were not working...got them working and I knew nothing about this stuff.
 I do like to read, how to books, new ideas on doing things etc.
     Just a hint of my life...always lots to do.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2021)

I never really think about it.   I enjoy walking, gardening, joinery, but my real passion is for travelling and visiting historic buildings.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Get yourself some old half broke down tractor, backhoe, or older auto's. That'll keep you sharp.    As a bonus, you'll find you'll sleep better at night.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 21, 2021)

It's taking a while to adjust to retirement and the weather here has put limitations on things to do. However, I'm training for scuba certification exam in May. 
Researched yoga possibilities, found a yoga video I am progressively working on. I reached out to my counselor about locating a yoga instructor of whom I have a session with Wednesday. 

The other thing is my employment history has always been in human services so I thought it only natural to take an accredited 200 hr yoga trainer training certification study to teach seniors yoga. I'm excited to have something planned through the summer that will benefit me by helping others. 

I'm looking forward to May for scuba certification. I had a set back last year with timing and my health so to pickup where I left off is exciting.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> For brain fog I stay waaaayy away from processed sugar...none! zero! nada! It works wonders
> But if I falter then...um...where was I...what was I going to say...lost my train of thought...oh, nevermind


If you think that keeping your sugar intake is a problem, just look at how much salt goes into processed foods, then look up what your salt intake should really be.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 21, 2021)

Now that I am older I have yet to grow up


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Now that I am older I have yet to grow up


Growing old is mandatory, growing up isn't. I'm with you on that score.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Keep your mind engaged everyday (mental challenges)..  learning new things is good for you,    and keep your body moving ...
Staying busy is important.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Keep your mind engaged everyday (mental challenges)..  learning new things is good for you,    and keep your body moving ...
> Staying busy is important.


If you stay busy and keep your body moving, does that make you a busybody?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

I read a lot, do word puzzles and 500 piece jigsaw puzzles, am physically active and get a little bit of regular exercise every day.  

Most importantly for brain and body health, I eat a whole food plant based diet. For 11 months a year, I'm pretty successful at avoiding white flour, meat, fish, eggs, dairy, added oil, salt, and processed foods. From late November through Christmas I enjoy homemade pizza (with real cheese) and far too many of the Christmas cookies that I bake.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm a life time walker,take 2-3 walks/day {weather permitting} I never felt comfortable behind the wheel.I walk everywhere within reason,once in awhile I'll take local transportation
Every morning after I wake up, do exercises for my partial right knee{had surgery in '04},then I take my 1st walk of the day before breakfast,usually  2- 3 blocks
In Buffalo News,they have a daily word game{except Sun},every day is a new word.You have to come up with so many words.e.g ,yesterday's word was latitude.I had to find 50 words,so far I've found 40,will get the answers on Mon.I started this last April,totally hooked
I also like to do find the difference,word search, puzzles USA Today daily cross word puzzles.I've been doing  daily NYT crossword puzzle over 40 yrs,usually can get Mon&Tues
I love to read, just keep busy,don't like to sit around all day doing nothing


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 21, 2021)

Now that we are older we should really try grow up.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 21, 2021)

I am a reader and a walker.  Not both at once.  I also play with the dog a lot, as much as my heart will permit.  I do mind games whenever I get an opportunity.  I have some eye hand reflex games I play as well.  Keeps one on one's toes.


----------

